# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С:Предприятие 7.7,ЗиК Формат файла выгрузки зарплаты

## ArTimon

Всем привет!Вобщем дело такое:где то в ноябре-декабре 2009го в Сбербанке РФ изменился формат принемаемого ими от нас файла списка перечисления зарплаты т.е мы раньше начислили,выгрузили,подпис  али,отправили.Потом в банке произошли эти самые изменения(сменился формат файла выгрузки) ну разумеется нам этот формат тоже нужно изменить.Если я не ошибаюсь,выгрузка происходила в формате .xml,а сейчас им нужно в .dbf + новое поле(только не знаю какое).Как бы банк предоставляет программу для заполнения этих списков,но она такая не удобная!:(Мне расчетчики всю плешь сгрызли...Вопрос:как изменить формат этого самого файла в 1C:Предприятие 7.7,Зарплата+КадрыИ? что за новое поле?......если кто то знает,подскажите пожалуйста!Не помешал бы весь перечень действий,которые нужно реализовать для перечисления ЗП на пластиковую карту и сберкнижку в Сбербанк РФ на сегодняшний день.Заранее спасибо!

----------


## SJ24

Я такую обработку когда-то писал, если найду, выложу

_Добавлено через 34 минуты 52 секунды_
Вот, нашел. 
Обработка+Формат списков+Краткая инструкция

----------


## Семён1987

привет...а возможна выгрузка зарплаты из бюджетаИ?

----------


## SJ24

> привет...а возможна выгрузка зарплаты из бюджетаИ?


Не понял суть вопроса, подробнее пожалуйста

----------


## ArTimon

> Я такую обработку когда-то писал, если найду, выложу
> 
> _Добавлено через 34 минуты 52 секунды_
> Вот, нашел. 
> Обработка+Формат списков+Краткая инструкция


Мда...Либо я вопрос не так поставил,либо меня не так поняли...С программированием 1С у меня сложновато...Если можно,подробней!А так спасибо что отреагировали,проблему решить не удалось...

----------


## alexsmir

> если кто то знает,подскажите пожалуйста!Не помешал бы весь перечень действий,которые нужно реализовать для перечисления ЗП на пластиковую карту и сберкнижку в Сбербанк РФ на сегодняшний день.Заранее спасибо!


посмотрите здесь, по утверждению автора в ней реализована возможность выгрузки в форматах DBF, TXT и MXL

----------


## serg3001

Ребят, нужна помощь, скачал выгрузку для моей 1с7.7 ЗиК ред.2.3 (7.70.258) по ссылке от alexsmir, спасибо большое.Единственное, что не получилось при формировании списка на зачисление зарплаты - это то, что т.к. у людей счета в разных филиалах открыты, то в настройке обработки оставил пустым поле Филиал банка и сформировал файл в формате xml, получил список по всем сотрудникам, но без номеров филиалов.Что можно предпринять, чтобы файл формировался с проставленными разными номерами филиалов?

----------


## serg3001

> Ребят, нужна помощь, скачал выгрузку для моей 1с7.7 ЗиК ред.2.3 (7.70.258) по ссылке от alexsmir, спасибо большое.Единственное, что не получилось при формировании списка на зачисление зарплаты - это то, что т.к. у людей счета в разных филиалах открыты, то в настройке обработки оставил пустым поле Филиал банка и сформировал файл в формате xml, получил список по всем сотрудникам, но без номеров филиалов.Что можно предпринять, чтобы файл формировался с проставленными разными номерами филиалов?


Одна важная деталь у этой выгрузки - если в настройке поставить номер филиала, например, 0100, то он проставится у всех лиц.Затем придётся вручную исправлять на нужные.В Справочнике у каждого сотрудника есть поле Филиал, как же можно связать эти данные с обработкой?

----------

